# Sticky  Please Post Your Veterinarian or Rehabber



## Charis

I would love to have contact for any veterinarians or rehabbers, members know that have expertise in treating pigeons and doves. The contact information will go into a resource list, Matilda's List, and be available for others that need a pigeon appropriate place to take a sick or injured pigeon or dove.
Thanks in advance for you help. It will save lives.

Cynthia will be alerted to any UK contacts.apopritate


----------



## altgirl35

i'm a rehabber and have a great vet up here in gloucester, ma
pm me or email me at [email protected]


----------



## spirit wings

Animal clinic and wellness center, 
628 penniman road
williamsburg ,va 23185...

757-253-0812

Dr, Jodie smith

also

Anderson corner veterinarian hosptial
Dr. Renee Welsh 757-566-2224


----------



## Doves1111

*Kensington Bird and Animal Hospital*
977 Farmington Ave
Kensington, CT 06037
Telephone: 860-828-7736

Comprehensive, Compassionate Care for Your Feathered, Furred, and Scaled Family Members.

http://kbahonline.vetsuite.com/Templates/GridCritters.aspx


----------



## Howard Nye

*Dr. Heather Steele, Edmonton AB, Canada*

Dr. Heather Steele 

South Side Animal Hospital
6003 - 104 St.
Edmonton Alberta, Canada, T6H 2K6
Phone: 780-434-6462
Fax: 780-434-7033
Website: http://www.southsidevet.ca/

Clinic Hours:
Monday - Friday 8:00 AM to 5:30 PM 
Saturday - 8:30 AM to 12 Noon
Closed Sundays, Statuatory Holidays, and Saturdays of holiday weekends
After Hours Emergency Contact: Guardian Veterinary Hospital (780-436-5880)


----------



## Charis

Thank you.


----------



## whytwings

*Adelaide , SOUTH AUSTRALIA*

*Somerton Park Veterinary Clinic* ** *Avian ***

Dr. Mark Hill

40 Diagonal Road
Glengowrie SA 5044

Tel: (08) 8295 6924

After hours / Emergencies : 0412 818 920


----------



## whytwings

*Melbourne , VICTORIA*

*Melbourne Bird Veterinary Clinic*

Dr. Colin Walker

1 George Street
Scoresby ,Victoria
Australia 3179

Tel : (03) 9764 9000
Fax: (03) 9764 8600

Email : http://[email protected]

http://www.auspigeonco.com.au


----------



## PigeonQueen

*London United Kingdon*

Mr Retief Ehlers,avian Vet,
Companion Care Veterinary Surgery
Inside Pets At Home
80 Bushey Road
Raynes Park
London Sw20 Ojq

0208 946 2105


----------



## PigeonQueen

*Swindon. United Kingdom*

Mr Neil Forbes, avian vet
Great Western Exotics,
Unit 10, Berkshire House,Shrivenham Road,
Swindon, SN12NR
UK

01793 603800


----------



## PigeonQueen

*Solihull,west Midlands,united Kingdom*

Mr Roy Earle, avian vet
Amicus veterinary surgery,
90 Marshall Lake Road,
Shirley,
Solihull,
West Midlands, B90 4PN

0121 733 1439


----------



## Charis

Perfect! Thank you PigeonQueen.


----------



## nycpigeonlady

*Pigeon Rehabbers - New York City*

The Wild Bird Fund, Inc.

c/o Animal General
558 Columbus Avenue
[Columbus and West 87th]
New York, NY 10024
646-306-2862

Hours: Monday through Saturday, from 1pm to 3pm.

By appointment only. Call and leave a message any time they will call you back.


----------



## nycpigeonlady

*Pigeon Vetrinarian - New York City*

Anthony Pilny, DVM, Diplomat ABVP (Avian) Tue - Sat
Cynthia J. Brown, DVM Diplomat ABVP (Avian) Sun only

The Center for Avian and Exotic Medicine

562 Columbus Avenue [ @88th ]
New York City, 10024-2404
Phone: 212-501-8750

Open 7 Days a Week
M-F: 9am-8pm
Sat + Sun: 9am-5pm


----------



## Charis

Wonderful. Thank you NYPL.


----------



## Charis

Thank you for your contribution too Whytwings.


----------



## rfboyer

Here are a few avian vets who will see pigeons, greater Pittsburgh area:

David P. Dorn, VMD
West Liberty Animal Hospital
3055 West Liberty Ave
Pittsburgh, PA 15216 
412-341-3383
hours: Mon 9-6; Tue & Fri 9-3; W & Th 9-8; closed weekends
Dr. Dorn is somewhat familiar with pigeon racing; I know of a few club members who have taken birds to him.

Denise Pleban, DVM
VCA Northview Animal Hospital
223 Siebert Road
Pittsburgh, PA 15237 
412-364-5353
Dr. Pleban will see chickens as well as pigeons and doves.
I think the owner, James K. Beebe, DVM, also sees pigeons, but I've not met him yet.)
This hospital also has an emergency dept, but the ER vets don't see pigeons. 

Michael Hutchinson, DVM 
Marc McDanel, DVM (not officially an avian vet, but experienced with pigeons)
Animal General
20411 Rte 19 Lasalle Plaza, Unit 10
Cranberry Twp, PA 16066
724-776-7930
"Dr Mike" hosts a popular radio show on KDKA about veterinary topics, and is also known for his work with stem cells for veterinary applications.


----------



## Charis

Robin...thank you so much


----------



## Marshmallowknee

Montreal, QC, Canada

Hopital Veterinaire de l'Est
8700 Chaumont, Montreal (Anjou), QC H1K 1N6

514.355.8322
http://www.monvet.com/

Anyone looking for ressources in Montreal will soon realize that this is no simple task. This one is a little ways away from the city center, but absolutely worth the cab fair. Everyone there was genuinely caring, and quite knowledgeable. I should probably mention that they do not specifically deal with pigeons, but have done so a few times in the past, and care for birds on a regular basis.


----------



## Charis

Thank you. I had a difficult time finding resources in Montreal when I first began developing the resource list.


----------



## Marshmallowknee

Oh, and something else. I'm afraid the only other ressource on your list for Montreal (Dr. Sikorski - Clinique Veterinarian Villeray-Papineau) is no good. 

My spouse and I rescued a pigeon a year ago. How we came accross this particular clinic, I can't recall. But we called, and explained our situation. They told us to come on over. We hopped in a cab and brought our pigeon over, and when they realized that it was a wild bird (which I had made clear over the phone), they became uncomfortable and asked that we leave. They refused to see the bird. In addition to this, the place looked highly unsanitary, and I simply didn't get a good vibe from these people.

Here are a few other Montreal ressources (I have not had any dealings with these, though) :


URBAN ANIMAL ADVOCATES 

[Urban Animal Advocates operates the only professional, licensed wildlife rehabilitation centre on the island of Montreal, accepting all species of birds, mammals, reptiles and amphibians, and is licensed by the Québec Minister of Natural Resources and Wildlife]

(514) 366-9965 
[email protected]
http://www.urbananimaladvocates.ca

No street address listed for these guys, other than a P.O. Box in Montreal (Cote Saint-Luc)


LE NICHOIR BIRD REHABILITATION CENTER

[Dedicated to the proper care and treatment of injured and orphaned wild birds and releasing them back to their natural habitat since 1994]

450.458.2809
[email protected]
http://lenichoir.org/


----------



## Charis

Marshmallowknee... I have spoken with, LE NICHOIR BIRD REHABILITATION CENTER and they will not take feral pigeons.
I'll check out Urban Animal Advocates.I appreciate you taking them time to post the information.


----------



## pirab buk

I see Dr Orcutt from Angel memorial hospital Boston, MA (She also visits Putnam Vet clinic in Ipswich, MA on tuesdays FYI


----------



## Podgy's Mum

Hi Charis,
I have recently discovered Dr Gary Beilby at Wattle Grove Veterinary Hospital,
791 Welshpool Road East, Wattle Grove (Perth, Australia)

They often help the local Wildlife Rescue Park with pigeons & doves - feral too, and Dr Gary was SO compassionate. I highly recommend him & the hospital.
Regards,
Dana
Woops - phone number would be useful - 9453 6655


----------



## Birdbabe

Dr. Richard Funk 
858 N Country Club Drive
Mesa, Arizona 85201
480-833-7330
Hes been my avian vet for over 20 years and always helps me with sick or injured doves and pidgies.


----------



## Charis

Thanks for the new additions.

Birdbabe...Dr Funk is on the list. Everyone I know that takes their pigeons to him, absolutely adore him. I'm glad you have him as your vet. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## McTabby

Charis said:


> Marshmallowknee... I have spoken with, LE NICHOIR BIRD REHABILITATION CENTER and they will not take feral pigeons.
> I'll check out Urban Animal Advocates.I appreciate you taking them time to post the information.


Hi Charis. Have you had a chance to speak with the UAA? I am encouraged to see that on their Facebook community page, they were publishing updates and photos about a rescued pigeon named Icarus earlier this spring.
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Urban-Animal-Advocates/102051986554654


----------



## Charis

McTabby said:


> Hi Charis. Have you had a chance to speak with the UAA? I am encouraged to see that on their Facebook community page, they were publishing updates and photos about a rescued pigeon named Icarus earlier this spring.
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Urban-Animal-Advocates/102051986554654


I haven't but I'll call them Friday. Sounds like they may be a great contact. Pretty little pigeon they are trying to home.


----------



## cwebster

*pigeon expert vet*

our vet near san francisco (oakley ca usa) is brian speer, dvm center for birds. He,s great!


----------



## Charis

cwebster said:


> our vet near san francisco (oakley ca usa) is brian speer, dvm center for birds. He,s great!


Thank you. He's on the list.


----------



## cwebster

*vet in Pismo Beach, CA*

When we cannot get our pigeon to Brian Speer (2 hours away), who is an avian specialist, we go to Maxwell Conn, DVM, in Pismo Beach, CA (1/2 hour from San Luis Obispo, CA, central coast CA). He has helped with Phoebe several times. Dr. Conn is an exotic animal vet.


----------



## Whitedove06

MARYLAND CENTRAL:
Second Chance Wildlife Rehab
7101 Barcellona Drive
Gaithersburg, MD 20879
301-926-WILD
Wild birds, can do injured FERAL PIGEONS. I am their contact for domestic pigeon adoption (Fantails, Modenas, some homers etc


----------



## Charis

Thank you Whitedove...they are on the list.


----------



## Forest

Dr. David M. McCluggage, D.V.M., C.V.A., B.S.
9390 Rogers Road
Longmont, CO 80503

Phone: 303-702-1986
http://www.wellvet.com/

Dr. Dave has been great with my pigeon and my dove. He practices both holistic and conventional medicine, and has provided supplements aimed at my bird's particular issues.


----------



## Charis

Thank you Forest.

All of your referrals have been added to the revised list which should be available soon.


----------



## goga82

*Chicago IL*

http://www.midwestexotichospital.com/

Location
7510 W. North Avenue 
Elmwood Park, IL 60707-4140 
Phone: (708) 453-4755 // Fax: (708) 453-8194 

These guys know pigeons. any time i took my pigeon despite the disease.. we had a lucky outcome


----------



## Charis

Please everyone...only post here if you have a veterinarian or rehabber referral. If you have a question about the health of your birds, start a new thread.
Thank you


----------



## Squeaker

*Fairfield, ca*

Barney and russum
2255 boynton ave
Fairfield, ca 94534
(707) 426-1761

Dr russum is amazing. He is my neighbor and he used to race pigeons. Today, he came to take a look at Free bird, my injured white homer who was attacked by a hawk. He is extremely knowledgeable about pigeons and i strongly encourage people to take the drive to see him if youre in the area.


----------



## John B

New member here.
My name is John and I am an Avian Rehab'r networked with a Avian Vet and several other rehabers each with varied skill sets. Location is Maui County, Hawaii USA. [email protected]


----------



## downtownbirdies

*Avian vet - Weymouth, MA*

Dr. Stephen Dyer is a Board Certified Avian vet who has taken wonderful care of our three pigeons for several years. He did not have much experience of pigeons before we met, but he is an expert Avian vet and is so very insightful and inquisitive that he takes the time to research questions unique to our piggies. He is also extraordinarily kind, caring and committed and always goes above and beyond to help our birds. Truly a wonderful man and an outstanding professional.

Dr. Stephen Dyer
VCA South Shore (Weymouth) Animal Hospital (5.6 miles)
595 Columbian Street, South Weymouth, MA 02190
Phone: 781-337-6622
Map & Driving Directions
Official Website


----------



## conrad5158

Rita Manarino DVM
5305 Seminole Blvd
St. Petersburg, FL 33708
(727) 398-7601


----------



## SookiePidge

*My vet and rehabber*

My vet : Companion care
Eastbourne
East Sussex 

My rehabber is me! 

Carrie Grace
Seahaven bird rescue
East Sussex
Newhaven 
United Kingdom 

07512278277


----------



## ruthiedove

*Excellent Avian and Exotic in Virgina*

Paul Stewart DVM
Tanglewood West, 3959 Electric Road, Suite 155, Roanoke, VA 24018
(540) 989-4464.

Excellent Avian and Exotic


----------



## SKOTOSTRAS

*brescia ITALY*

DOTT.FABIO GNALI

via Chiusure, 71 25127 Brescia (BS)

Tel. 030 318999 


lunedì(monday) - venerdì(friday)

10.00-12.30 15.30-19.30





sabato

10.00-12.30

su appuntamento(on appointment)


----------



## Charis

Thank you.


----------



## sheebs

*PHOENIX ARIZONA*

I live in Phoenix. I take injured birds to Fallen Feathers Rescue in Peoria. Jody is fantastic!
phone 623.533.2348 address 9532 West Cielo Grande Peoria AZ 85383

If someone needs baby pigeons cared for I'm happy to take them and tube feed, but I can't help injured ones. 602.391.1822 - Phoenix


----------



## Lainey1129

Clarence, New York. Doctor Wade (716) 759-0144 Avian and Exotic Pets


----------



## birdbum

I saw this just recently and thought I'd add my local avian vet to the list in case anybody is in the area.

Her name is Kitty Remington and she is in the Tallahassee, FL area. She travels from office to office, but has a lovely website. She helped me nurse a couple of my birds a few years ago, and is one of the _best_ avian vets I have come across over the past 13 years of having pigeons and chickens.

Here is her website:

http://www.tallahasseebirddoctor.com/


----------



## jahmariposa

*Oakland/SF Bay Area California*


WildCare
76 Albert Park Ln
San Rafael, CA 94901
(415) 456-7283

The woman keeping me updated on my rescue :
Kate Lynch
Wildlife Services Representative

They will accept the non native feral pigeons. 
They have been wonderful.


----------



## PomboLover

*Seattle, WA and areas surrounding Seattle*

KDr. Holly Carter BVet Med & Dr. Bouchette 
Evergreen Avian and Exotic Animal Hospital
12930 NE 125th Way B130
Kirkland, WA 98034
(425) 821-6165

So far they have been nice and have seen me 2x weekly, on average for re-wraps. They did xrays, confirmed my guesses and have seen the bird get better and better. I'm really glad I found this vet. 
UPDATE.... This vet did well and helped another woman in my building with another feral pigeon with bad string foot injuries. She made a minor mistake regarding a bacterial vs fungal infection thru email but ultimately I'd bring injured wildlife there trusting that it will come out healthier.

UPDATE.... West Sound Wildlife KILLS all pigeons. Just as PAWS and several other groups in my phone do. If you can afford antibiotics which may run you 35 bucks each round, xrays which you may not need if you can TRY to do your best... Better than killing a sweet companion pet, try. The Avian and Exotic clinic ultimately saved my sweet pigeon. Please pay the minimum if you are broke and attempt to bandage things on your own. Sometimes it's a matter of trial and error. DO NOT take your loving friend to be executed by West Sound. Disabled pets are grateful to be saved and get to know you in time.... 

READ BELOW ONLY IF YOU WANT TO FEED RAPTORS OR YOUR PIGEON IS BETTER OFF DESTROYED ....

West Sound Wildlife - Will treat pigeons for free as long as they are safe to return to the wild but will take them if you don't stand a chance. I passed. They did have options for providing good homes for pigeons who can't pass these tests. Worth checking into - see how you feel: 

Spoke to "Brandy". She was helpful and checked back on me. 

They will meet you at the ferry dock on Bainbridge Island, transport animals without you if you don't care to show up. They have my vet listed as a vet who will treat pigeons. 

Serving Kitsap and other West Sound Counties
206-855-9057
Hours: April-Aug: Admissions 8am-7pm; Messages checked 8am-7pm
Memorial Day, July 4, Labor Day: 8am-Noon 

Sept-March: Admission hours 9am-5pm; Messages checked 9am-5pm
Closed Thanksgiving, Christmas, and New Year's Day


----------



## cwebster

In addition to Dr Speer and Dr Olsen at Medical Center for Birds in Oakley, CA 925 625 1878, we also go to a local exotic vet, Dr Edsall, Las Tablas Animal Hospital, 805 369 2222. He is in Templeton, CA. They are all wonderful with birds especially pigeons and I highly recommend them.


----------

